# Brown snake in roof??



## bundysnake (Apr 2, 2009)

Today whilst at work in roof (i do air conditioning) out near Mount Tambourine i came across a snake skin that was about 1.6m long and hand a constant brown colour from head to tail with no other colour marks at all (it was a perfect skin in 1 piece). After inspecting the skin i came to the conclusion it was a Common Eastern Brown snake and i kept my eyes peeled for the big bugger, surely enough 2 or 3 minutes later i sighted its tail slithering underneath some insulation that's when i got the F*!k outta there!!

How would i definatly identify the snake from the skin? the scales were quite large especially 2 of the scales on the head. the diameter of the body was roughly the same size as a ladies implulse deodaraunt can.

The owner of the house said red bellies and browns are quite frequent at his house and the roof stunk like mice...........

Now this house it quite a distance from a hospital what would i have done if i had been bitten? apply pressure and start the journey to the hospital ASAP?


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm guessing that it was probably a brown tree snake which providing your not allergic to its venom should only cause a headache or so if it bites you. 

I just can't see a brown snake in a roof but it is possible. I can't help you with treatment sorry.


----------



## kupper (Apr 2, 2009)

pressure bandage and as little movement as possible and as you said hightial it to the hospital 

but being in a roof i cant see it being a brown , where abouts are you located


----------



## cougars (Apr 2, 2009)

Could be a brown.I remember a woman in SA that had one join her in the shower,The snake fell out of the ceiling fan vent.It was in the paper ages ago.


----------



## Pike01 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ive had to remove a brown snake from a roof,but do a scale count, there are keys to tell you what type of snake it is.Take a close pic of the head scales of the shed skin and post here.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 3, 2009)

Remember nearly any snake can climb if they need too,more than likely its not a brown,but if you have no experience in catching and relocating vens its not a job for a inexperience person,call some1 that can do the job to remove it,if thats what the owner wants...


----------



## bundysnake (Apr 3, 2009)

im 99% sure it's not a BTS


----------



## saratoga (Apr 3, 2009)

bundysnake said:


> The owner of the house said red bellies and browns are quite frequent at his house



Sounds like the ideal place to get your own photo of a RBB instead of pinching someone elses!!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 3, 2009)

Browns do get into roof cavities. There was a bite incident several years back in the Campbelltown area in just that situation.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 3, 2009)

For a positive ID take the skin to the Qld.Museum info centre, they guys would love to know how you came to find it


----------



## ecosnake (Apr 3, 2009)

Its rare to find Brown snakes in roofs but it does happen time ti time (venomous snakes can climb), although I would send it to the Queensland Museum to be ID.

cheers Marc


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 3, 2009)

As what others have said browns do get in roof tops ,,,,and getting a brown out of a roof top is 100 times more dangerous then most other places,coming close would be crawling underneath buildings..as your restricted with being able to move ,so it really puts the pressure on.NEVER be complacent in a roof or underneath a building ,you just never know who you might be sharing a confined space with


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 3, 2009)

Imagine this fella coming at you in a roof!:lol::lol::lol:brown undies for sure ....


----------



## matt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Redbelly... Have you ever come across a relocation situation in which the space was just too confined? Have you had to walk away and come back later, or do you give it a crack no matter the situation? Interested to know what you would consider a no go situation...


----------



## Noongato (Apr 3, 2009)

Better a snake than a homeless guy who dropps out of your roof late at night to raid the fridge... Scary!!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 3, 2009)

matt86 said:


> Hey Redbelly... Have you ever come across a relocation situation in which the space was just too confined? Have you had to walk away and come back later, or do you give it a crack no matter the situation? Interested to know what you would consider a no go situation...


Matt my life comes first thats true ..have never had to not do a callout job yet and if I ever felt it was just to big to handle on my own, I have my 2 trainers that taught me , they would certainly come along and help me with the situation.I would never leave a job and come back later ,I would stay put ,keeping an eye on the snake untill they arrived ..I know snakes can move quick and you have to watch them like a hawk ,general public get very casual and quite often even after you have said please watch the snake ,you can turn up and the response is "I only went inside for a minute " ...


----------



## matt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> general public get very casual and quite often even after you have said please watch the snake ,you can turn up and the response is "I only went inside for a minute " ...


 
I always figured that would be one of the most frustrating components of the job... And could turn a quick 15 minute job into an hour+ job as a result of their complacency. Would you say you get more indoor callouts, or more outdoor ones?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 3, 2009)

outdoor, would be like in sheds,under houses in a car (thats a crap job)in patio's ,bird cages ,gardens ,chook houses and garages...indoors well house ,verandah's ,laundry ,roofs..most would be in the outdoor section ..but certainly get some indoor interesting ones


----------



## matt86 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cool,

Thanks Redbelly!
There's clearly no solid 'position description' on that job!


----------

